# Rotisserie in homemade grill



## mtesnohlidek (Feb 13, 2011)

I am building a new grill out of a rolled barrel that is 4 ft. long and around 38 in. deep.  I want to put a rotisserie in it but am unsure what kind of motor to use or where to get it.  Any ideas?  I want to be able to put a descent amount of weight on it.  Thanks!


----------



## sparky30_06 (Feb 13, 2011)

Going to need a gear deduction drive and electric motor or need to use a chain and gear to slow it down.  check out http://www.surpluscenter.com/    for parts


----------

